# What You Think ? What Should I Do ?



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

*hey again 

look the brown hair around the mouth ? what is that exactly !!! should i cut it ? and how to avoid it ?
*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you taking a baby washcloth or something similar & washing her mouth after she eats? Also keep ears clean & clean teeth each day. Try to keep the face dry. I clean both of mine (around eyes, but not IN the eyes) with Bausch & Lomb ReNu Multiplus
solution (can get at pharmacy or at eye care places)---just wet a sterile pad w. this & clean around the outside of the eye & dry well---once a day. I half the pad and use half on each eye area so as not to spread any fungus, etc. 
Please remember that after teething, this WILL get better but for now you need to be very, very consistent. Also, clean the eye crud from the corners of the eye EVERY day!
You can also put corn starch or potato starch on the wet hair area after cleaning to help keep it dry---not a lot---so that it cakes or this can also cause irritation. The point is to keep the facial hair clean & DRY.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

edelweiss said:


> Are you taking a baby washcloth or something similar & washing her mouth after she eats? Also keep ears clean & clean teeth each day. Try to keep the face dry. I clean both of mine (around eyes, but not IN the eyes) with Bausch & Lomb ReNu Multiplus
> solution (can get at pharmacy or at eye care places)---just wet a sterile pad w. this & clean around the outside of the eye & dry well---once a day. I half the pad and use half on each eye area so as not to spread any fungus, etc.
> Please remember that after teething, this WILL get better but for now you need to be very, very consistent. Also, clean the eye crud from the corners of the eye EVERY day!
> You can also put corn starch or potato starch on the wet hair area after cleaning to help keep it dry---not a lot---so that it cakes or this can also cause irritation. The point is to keep the facial hair clean & DRY.


Ok thanks first of all ...
Jesus christ i need to keep cleaning him for his whole life. ? R u serious ? It really hard ! Why it hard ?

For example he doesnt eat in 1 time , he need like 2...3 hours to finish his food ! Etc


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Fozi1993 said:


> Ok thanks first of all ...
> Jesus christ i need to keep cleaning him for his whole life. ? R u serious ? It really hard ! Why it hard ?
> 
> For example he doesnt eat in 1 time , he need like 2...3 hours to finish his food ! Etc


I wash Pippers face AND brush his teeth every day and I also brush him every day even though I keep him in a puppy cut. It's just part of our routine. Keep his face clean and dry and don't worry too much about the staining until he has gotten in all his adult teeth.
Just a suggestion on feeding.....maybe give him 1/2 hour to eat his meal and if he doesn't finish it then take it away until the next meal. Then he will learn to eat it all at once. If you get him on a schedule of eating 2 or 3 meals a day at the same time every day, then it will be much easier to know when he has to go out for a poop.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just think of it like you would with having a baby!
You can't just change the diaper the first month & think "oh, glad that is over!" You can simplify your routine as he grows but you won't ever stop having to take care of him! He can't take care of himself---you are his care-giver. If you don't have time or energy for it then now would be the time for re-homing him before you are both unable to part. Think of it in terms of what is best for your pup. Are you ready to be a pup-parent?


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

edelweiss said:


> Just think of it like you would with having a baby!
> You can't just change the diaper the first month & think "oh, glad that is over!" You can simplify your routine as he grows but you won't ever stop having to take care of him! He can't take care of himself---you are his care-giver. If you don't have time or energy for it then now would be the time for re-homing him before you are both unable to part. Think of it in terms of what is best for your pup. Are you ready to be a pup-parent?


*im really ready , but i mean he doing alot of trouble !
tear stains + brown around mouth ...etc !
he need alot of work srsly ! not that easy 
so should i take him to grooming to cut that hair ? *


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Fozi1993 said:


> *im really ready , but i mean he doing alot of trouble !
> tear stains + brown around mouth ...etc !
> he need alot of work srsly ! not that easy
> so should i take him to grooming to cut that hair ? *


Don't worry about the staining until he's done teething. He's only a puppy and as long as he's teething the staining will come back. We all went through it.
As Sandi (edelweiss) said......you are always going to have to take care of him and there will always be some work involved in that. Just set up a routine and it will get easier.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

pippersmom said:


> Don't worry about the staining until he's done teething. He's only a puppy and as long as he's teething the staining will come back. We all went through it.
> As Sandi (edelweiss) said......you are always going to have to take care of him and there will always be some work involved in that. Just set up a routine and it will get easier.


ok , i mean the hair around the mouth ! can i cut ?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Fozi1993 said:


> ok , i mean the hair around the mouth ! can i cut ?


You can cut the hair but the staining may come back. I wonder if maybe it's from getting the hair around his mouth really wet from drinking his water. There is a type of bowl that helps keep the face dry when they drink. I think it's called a bayou bowl. Just search for Bayou Bowl on this forum and you can find out where to get one. But it all could just be related on how much tearing he is having. It may just wet his whole face.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Just keep face clean. I clean Gigi's face right after she eats and it still gets dirty. Yes, it is like having a baby. Your malt is adorable. I'd try to keep the fur from hanging in down in the eyes if you can. Probably not helping with staining and irritating her eyes along with teething.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Barb J said:


> Just keep face clean. I clean Gigi's face right after she eats and it still gets dirty. Yes, it is like having a baby. Your malt is adorable. I'd try to keep the fur from hanging in down in the eyes if you can. Probably not helping with staining and irritating her eyes along with teething.


ok i thank u all !


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Also, don't free feed him. Leave his food down for about 20 minutes and if he does not eat it, pick it up. I think if you start doing this you will have more control over his potty problems.
It's great that he's using the pee pads.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Barb J said:


> Also, don't free feed him. Leave his food down for about 20 minutes and if he does not eat it, pick it up. I think if you start doing this you will have more control over his potty problems.
> It's great that he's using the pee pads.


 ohh nice advice bro , gonna do that thanks !!! and yeah he doing everything on the pads now thats great


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Maltese: is a high maintanence breed*



Fozi1993 said:


> Ok thanks first of all ...
> Jesus christ i need to keep cleaning him for his whole life. ? R u serious ? It really hard ! Why it hard ?
> 
> For example he doesnt eat in 1 time , he need like 2...3 hours to finish his food ! Etc



I saw this post, & even though I am so very tired right now from my ordeal with my dog Baby's bad reaction to his Lepto vaccine last night, I still had to take the time to reply. I am personally offended that you have taken my Lord Jesus's name in vein in this forum, there are Christians on this website who find that to be offensive. 

Yes, you will need to keep cleaning your dog every day of his life. Why is it hard? -- because good things in life don't come easy & being privileged to be parent of a Maltese is a good thing. If you love him & want the best for him, then caring for him won't seem so hard. Being a Maltese parent is almost exactly like caring for a human baby or small child & they remain like a Baby/small child for all of their entire lives. Maltese remain like babies and can live up to 16 years if you are lucky. As I'm sure you already are aware that babies & small children require a huge amount of time & energy, you yourself were not easy to take care of when you were a baby. Maltese are the same way, they are very high maintenance dogs, more so than some other breeds. They are eternal babies.

Unfortunately so many people get a dog on impulse before they research & find out if that breed will fit their lifestyle, or if having a dog at all will fit their lifestyle. Researching & reading about a breed 'before' you plan to adopt/buy is always a good idea, there are lots of books & info online, that way you will know what you are getting into, what to expect, & about all of the work that dog will require before you get a dog.

But what's done is done, you have already chosen him and he is yours so I sincerely hope you will get used to taking care of him & doing for him what he needs. He depends on you for everything ,you are his adoptive parent. In the beginning with a new puppy is the most difficult part, if you train your dog well it will be easier when your dog is an adult. Your dog can be a best friend to you & worth all of the effort, their love is priceless. Taking care of a dog very well is a really good feeling for the pet parent.Good luck, hang in there! Dealing with a puppy is the most difficult part of raising a dog.

You mentioned that you leave food out for him for 3 hours. It is not good to 'free feed' {means leaving food out all of the time or for a long time}. when you are trying to train your dog to potty outside it is best to give him food for 10 minutes then pick it up & take it away if he doesn't eat it within that amount of time. after a while he will be hungry and will quickly learn to eat his food when you put it down for him. By doing this you can regulate approximately when he will need to go out & do potty. If you feed him all the time, or leave the food out for hours he will potty all of the time & potty for hours. 

This is NOT the same rule for water though, always make sure he has plenty water available to him at all times. & do not limit it. There is a lot to know & a lot to learn about being parent to a Maltese but if you stick with it & try to learn as much as possible will become easier as you and your dog fall lnto a routine. He will always require 'work' though, but it will become easier. This website is a great place to learn how to take care of your dog, there are many very knowledgeable & caring people here. I have had my Maltese for Almost 3 years & I am still learning new things about careing for him, there is always more to learn.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I saw this post, & even though I am so very tired right now from my ordeal with my dog Baby's bad reaction to his Lepto vaccine last night, I still had to take the time to reply. I am personally offended that you have taken my Lord Jesus's name in vein in this forum, there are Christians on this website who find that to be offensive.
> 
> Yes, you will need to keep cleaning your dog every day of his life. Why is it hard? -- because good things in life don't come easy & being privileged to be parent of a Maltese is a good thing. If you love him & want the best for him, then caring for him won't seem so hard. Being a Maltese parent is almost exactly like caring for a human baby or small child & they remain like a Baby/small child for all of their entire lives. Maltese remain like babies and can live up to 16 years if you are lucky. As I'm sure you already are aware that babies & small children require a huge amount of time & energy, you yourself were not easy to take care of when you were a baby. Maltese are the same way, they are very high maintenance dogs, more so than some other breeds. They are eternal babies.
> 
> ...


*
thats awesome really thanks for all ur support bro ! im gonna follow your steps for sure , and again i want to make sure , i can cut his hair around the mouth ? *


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Fozi: to answer your ?, of course you can cut the hair anywhere---but it will be just as dirty in a short time, so why bother? What needs to be done is a regiment of care each day so that the hair remains as dry as possible. With time & no teething you can get a good cut on your pup and he will be as good as new, and look just as beautiful as the other maltese on this site. Consistency is the key. Tell yourself you can reserve 20 min. a day or so each day to care for Kotshi's appearance. You may even want to start w/just 10 min. but do it without fail each day. That really isn't so much that one could not afford the time. I would wait until he has all his shots & take him to the groomer for a lesson in care. Good luck & don't give up. It will also be a bonding time for the 2 of you!


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

edelweiss said:


> Fozi: to answer your ?, of course you can cut the hair anywhere---but it will be just as dirty in a short time, so why bother? What needs to be done is a regiment of care each day so that the hair remains as dry as possible. With time & no teething you can get a good cut on your pup and he will be as good as new, and look just as beautiful as the other maltese on this site. Consistency is the key. Tell yourself you can reserve 20 min. a day or so each day to care for Kotshi's appearance. You may even want to start w/just 10 min. but do it without fail each day. That really isn't so much that one could not afford the time. I would wait until he has all his shots & take him to the groomer for a lesson in care. Good luck & don't give up. It will also be a bonding time for the 2 of you!


*thats really nice guys i feel thats i have another family here everyone like to help , thanks so so much ,
look i always clean his whole face with water i dont feel that is help him or something really :/*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would then suggest you use either Spa Lavish or Johnson's baby shampoo---rinse well, dry well & apply either corn or potato starch to keep the area dryer. Also follow previous instructions in this posting for cleaning eyes.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

edelweiss said:


> I would then suggest you use either Spa Lavish or Johnson's baby shampoo---rinse well, dry well & apply either corn or potato starch to keep the area dryer. Also follow previous instructions in this posting for cleaning eyes.


Spa Lavish or Johnson's baby shampoo ?
IS THAT SPECIALLY FOR DOGS OR FOR HUMAN ?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maltese are high maintenance dogs, no doubt.. We all clean faces daily, every day for the last 13 years... It's just part of the care for them.. Once you get it started and keep up with it , just 20 minutes a day,it will be easy..Don't forget and it will be harder..

It's like wearing white socks, they will get dirty..

We set food out for 20 minutes to get them to eat at a certain time, usually within an hour they have to go potty,so it's easier to keep up with their mess that way..We feed twice a day..
Leaving food out for them to eat all day long makes it harder for them to get into a routine plus harder to keep up with potty messes..


Even though Maltese are high maintenance they will return all that with lots of love..


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Fozi1993 said:


> Spa Lavish or Johnson's baby shampoo ?
> IS THAT SPECIALLY FOR DOGS OR FOR HUMAN ?


Spa Lavish is a face wash made for dogs and it smells wonderful. Keep in mind that nothing is going to get rid of the staining right away....it takes time and DAILY washings. As long as the puppy is teething you will probably keep getting some staining. Puppies are a lot of work and Maltese need time spent daily on grooming....face washing, teeth brushing and coat brushing. If you don't make a routine for doing all this then the face WILL be dirty and the coat WILL become matted. Just don't be so focused on the staining for now, it's just something that happens with puppies. Yes you can trim it off but it will probably come back. It may sound like a bit of work to do the cleanings daily but it's nothing compared to the love and joy this dog will bring to your life. When you love someone you don't mind the work involved in taking care of them.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here is a picture of the Spa Lavish face wash


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

J-B shampoo is for human babies but it can be used for dogs too.
Spa Lavish is for pups.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

*look this picture from now , and last one the shampo ive bought 1 week ago !*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please use a shampoo that does not irritate the eyes---just as you would with a baby---for example, the two I mentioned above. No one likes to have soap in their eyes! A doggy ophthalmologist said for me to use Johnson & Johnson's baby shampoo. I also use the spa lavish, but maybe you can't get that one in Israel? Surely you can get J & J? Use a child's small, soft toothbrush to clean around the eye---being very, very careful not come near the eye itself or you could damage the cornea. Otherwise use a small, soft, white baby hand-cloth.
EDIT: it may be your shampoo that is causing eye irritation as it looks like it may have scents in the formula from the picture you showed.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

pippersmom said:


> Here is a picture of the Spa Lavish face wash



To Fozi1993, 
This is the same 'Spa Lavish' I use on my dogs face also {but not in or too near his eyes}. It has to say 'Tear Stain Remover' on it to help remove the stains. Spa Lavish makes other products too so it's important to look for the one that says 'Tear Stain Remover'. I saw 'Spa Lavish Tear Stain Remover' on Amazon. I don't know if Amazon will ship to Israel but it might, Amazon is a huge business so I'm thinking they might ship to where you live.

I agree with everyone else here that tear stains are very common for a teething puppy during the time they are teething. Some adults have a problem with staining as well, some believe it is a bacteria found in their saliva & tears which cause the staining & that it is sometimes an internal thing which is the cause of staining in some cases. The stains can take a while to grow out & lighten up. Hopefully your dog won't continue to have staining as an adult, but some adult Maltese do still continue to have staining even after puppy hood is over. 

As far as cutting his beard hair off goes, I wouldn't do it because as another said you dogs hair will still be stained & grow in again stained. It will look worse if you cut it off because then not only will he still have the staining but he will also have a funny haircut:OMG!:. His haircut is very cute just as it is right now, I like it & he looks really cute this way. The only thing I would do is get the hair out of his eyes either by having the groomer cut it, or by tying it up in a LOOSE top knot. Don't make the top knot too tight or it could cause pain & injury to your dog. You can use very tiny childrens coated elastic bands, or tiny terry cloth scrunchies {fabric elastic bands}.The photo you showed us shows hair hanging into his eyes which could also be making him uncomfortable & causing his eyes to tear more causing more staining to occur. He will be more comfortable with out the hair hanging down into his eyes.

There are some very good videos on YouTube you might be interested in. Look for videos made by 'Maltese Obesession' . This woman will show you everything you need to know about caring for a Malteses face & hair. She will show you all of the products she recommends. I found these videos to be very helpful:thumbsup: & have learned to groom my adult dog myself at home by watching her videos. She is also a member here at spoiledmaltese.com


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

LOVE_BABY said:


> To Fozi1993,
> This is the same 'Spa Lavish' I use on my dogs face also {but not in or too near his eyes}. It has to say 'Tear Stain Remover' on it to help remove the stains. Spa Lavish makes other products too so it's important to look for the one that says 'Tear Stain Remover'. I saw 'Spa Lavish Tear Stain Remover' on Amazon. I don't know if Amazon will ship to Israel but it might, Amazon is a huge business so I'm thinking they might ship to where you live.
> 
> I agree with everyone else here that tear stains are very common for a teething puppy during the time they are teething. Some adults have a problem with staining as well, some believe it is a bacteria found in their saliva & tears which cause the staining & that it is sometimes an internal thing which is the cause of staining in some cases. The stains can take a while to grow out & lighten up. Hopefully your dog won't continue to have staining as an adult, but some adult Maltese do still continue to have staining even after puppy hood is over.
> ...


thanks so much sir im gonna search for that shamp


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Fozi1993 said:


> thanks so much sir im gonna search for that shamp


Your welcome. Just so you are aware, I'm not a Sir or a Bro, my Husband is a Sir. I'm a Mam or a Ms. It seems to me as though a larger % of the members here seem to be women, although some members here at SM are men. The more different types of people the merrier!


----------

